# acpi gentoo vs ubuntu [OPGELOST]

## Kaiiserni

Op mijn turion laptop krijg ik altijd te maken met een partial ACPI Install "error" onderKDE, waardoor ik geen battery monitor heb.

Ik vind dit wel vrij belangrijk en heb tijdens het testen van Ubuntu gemerkt dat dit onder deze wel werkt.

Nu wil ik gentoo natuurlijk niet opgeven  :Wink: 

Aan wat kan dit liggen? ik heb al geprobeerd de ~amd64 versie van acpid te emergen maar dat maakt blijkbaar niet uit.

Speedstepping en dergelijke werken wel perfect. Alle benodigde ACPI toestanden zijn ook in mijn kernel gecompiled...

----------

## nixnut

Zou je met een andere battery monitor zoals wmbattery of xfce4-battery uit de voeten kunnen?

Is de batterij info wel in /proc/acpi/battery te vinden?

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Zou je met een andere battery monitor zoals wmbattery of xfce4-battery uit de voeten kunnen?
> 
> Is de batterij info wel in /proc/acpi/battery te vinden?

 

wmbattery geeft me ook een error: 

```
kaiiserni@Laptop ~ $ wmbattery

Error: No APM, ACPI, or SPIC support in kernel.

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Rainmaker

wat zegt

```
gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi
```

?

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> wat zegt
> 
> ```
> gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi
> ```
> ...

 

```
kaiiserni@Laptop ~ $ gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Rainmaker

2 dingen die ik kan verzinnen: je bios is van voor 2001: CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001 

je gebruikt een IBM / Toshiba / Asus notebook, die een of andere speciale aansturing nodig hebben: 

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set 

en bestaat /proc/acpi/battery trouwens?

edit, oeps, laptop staat in sig: Acer Aspire 5020. Schijnt trouwens ook zo te zijn dat je acpid moet hebben draaien... Draait die?

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 2 dingen die ik kan verzinnen: je bios is van voor 2001: CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001 
> 
> je gebruikt een IBM / Toshiba / Asus notebook, die een of andere speciale aansturing nodig hebben: 
> 
> # CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set
> ...

 

deze laptop is net nieuw dus 2001 zou niet mogen volgens mij... wat wilt dat zeggen als er daar 2001 staat?

/proc/acpi/battery is een directory... :Question: 

 :Confused: 

acpi draait in ieder geval...

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> deze laptop is net nieuw dus 2001 zou niet mogen volgens mij... wat wilt dat zeggen als er daar 2001 staat?
> 
> /proc/acpi/battery is een directory...
> ...

 

dat bij  bios'sen van < 2001 automatisch acpi gedisabled wordt. Probeer het eens naar 0 te zetten (disable volgens mij, even in de help kijken). Een nieuwe laptop is geen garantie dat de biosversie ook nieuw is, ook al is dat meestal wel zo.

klopt dat het een directory is. moet je eens kijken naar de bestanden in BATT0 of zoiets.

acpi en acpid is iets anders.

probeer maar eens /etc/init.d/acpid status

als die niet bestaat

emerge acpid

/etc/init.d/acpid start

evt rc-update add acpid default

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

>  *Kaiiserni wrote:*   
> 
> deze laptop is net nieuw dus 2001 zou niet mogen volgens mij... wat wilt dat zeggen als er daar 2001 staat?
> 
> /proc/acpi/battery is een directory...
> ...

 

Acpid word reeds gestart tijdens het booten.

/proc/acpi/battery is een lege directory...

Ben nu bezig met het recompilen van de kernel met het jaartal op 0...

het punt is hem dat het onder ubuntu wel werkt. zeer vreemd...

----------

## Kaiiserni

Nog steeds hetzelfde... dus aan het jaartal ligt het ook niet  :Confused: 

----------

## Rainmaker

meer een gok, maar modprobe battery ac processor button fan thermal

Al die modules zijn nodig. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5807

Meeste zit al bij jou in de kernel. Misschien AC erbij compileren als je die nog niet hebt?

----------

## nixnut

Nog een gok: maak van die acpi drivers modules. Ik heb wel eens meegemaakt met i2c drivers (hardware monitoring) dat ik die als modules moest maken omdat de userland proggies te achterlijk waren om met in de kernel ingebakken drivers te kunnen werken.

----------

## Kaiiserni

AC zit er mee in...

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Nog een gok: maak van die acpi drivers modules. Ik heb wel eens meegemaakt met i2c drivers (hardware monitoring) dat ik die als modules moest maken omdat de userland proggies te achterlijk waren om met in de kernel ingebakken drivers te kunnen werken.

 

Te achterlijk  :Laughing: 

wel, ik zal ze eens als modules laten compilen...

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

> wel, ik zal ze eens als modules laten compilen...

 

Maakt niets van verschil uit  :Sad: 

----------

## nixnut

Probeer de kernel config van die werkende Ubuntu eens te achterhalen. Misschien dat die ook bij Ubuntu via de proc interface uit te lezen is:

```
gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi
```

Anders moet je wellicht eerst de source package van de Ubuntu kernel installeren.

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Probeer de kernel config van die werkende Ubuntu eens te achterhalen. Misschien dat die ook bij Ubuntu via de proc interface uit te lezen is:
> 
> ```
> gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi
> ```
> ...

 

Ik had juist Gentoo terug over Ubuntu geinstalleerd  :Wink: 

is er een manier om mijn ext3 partitie kleiner te maken mss? zodat ik daar ubuntu kan installen?

----------

## Q-collective

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*   Probeer de kernel config van die werkende Ubuntu eens te achterhalen. Misschien dat die ook bij Ubuntu via de proc interface uit te lezen is:
> 
> ```
> gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi
> ```
> ...

 

QtParted, staat op de knoppix cd

----------

## Rainmaker

ubuntu heeft een livecd:

http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/

----------

## Kaiiserni

Het is mijn home-partitie die ik wil verkleinen dus kan ik QT-parted emergen en als root inloggen om het te verkleinen, niet?

Zal ik vanavond dan eens proberen...

Want knoppix of de ubuntu live-cd werken maar half zen ... op de laptop hardware... wss word sommige hardware niet aangenomen als i386?

----------

## jakamaka

Zo ver ik weet kan je geen ext3 partities resizen met parted, enkel ext2 en vfat.

Daarom dat ik al menige jaren met reiserfs werk  :Wink: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *jakamaka wrote:*   

> Zo ver ik weet kan je geen ext3 partities resizen met parted, enkel ext2 en vfat.
> 
> Daarom dat ik al menige jaren met reiserfs werk 

 

Wat partitioneren betreft zijn ext2 en ext3 gelijk. De enige (grote) beperking bij ext* is dat het startpunt van de partitie altijd op 1 punt moet blijven staan.

----------

## Kaiiserni

heeft het misschien nut als ik een andere kernel probeer?

Ik vergelijk hier versies met die van ubuntu, de kernel versie bij ubuntu is ouder...

En dit was ik nog vergeten zeggen: Ik heb ook nog andere distro's geprobeerd: Mandriva 2005, SuSE 9.3, Fedora 4 en dit is allemaal hetzelfde, geen acpi. vreemd genoeg werkt het alleen bij Ubuntu...

En omdat ik uiteindelijk (meestal na 2 dagen ofzo) toch altijd terugkeer naar Gentoo zou ik het hier ook willen doen werken natuurlijk  :Wink: 

----------

## nixnut

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

> heeft het misschien nut als ik een andere kernel probeer?
> 
> Ik vergelijk hier versies met die van ubuntu, de kernel versie bij ubuntu is ouder...

 

Kan zijn dat de versie iets uitmaakt, maar kijk vooral eerst naar de configuratie van de kernel. Hoe is die van Ubuntu geconfigureerd?

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Kan zijn dat de versie iets uitmaakt, maar kijk vooral eerst naar de configuratie van de kernel. Hoe is die van Ubuntu geconfigureerd?

 

Ik heb de laatste vanilla-sources net geprobeerd en EUREKA!!! het werkt!!!  :Very Happy: 

Bedankt voor jullie hulp,

Ik heb liever de gentoo-sources (zoals op mijn andere pc's), ik zal dus moeten wachten op 2.6.13...

----------

## Q-collective

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*   Kan zijn dat de versie iets uitmaakt, maar kijk vooral eerst naar de configuratie van de kernel. Hoe is die van Ubuntu geconfigureerd? 
> 
> Ik heb de laatste vanilla-sources net geprobeerd en EUREKA!!! het werkt!!! 
> 
> Bedankt voor jullie hulp,
> ...

 

Weer een kwestie waarvan ik hoor dat de .12 kernel fucked up is, vaag..

Maargoed, je kunt ook terug gaan naar .11?

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *Kaiiserni wrote:*    *nixnut wrote:*   Kan zijn dat de versie iets uitmaakt, maar kijk vooral eerst naar de configuratie van de kernel. Hoe is die van Ubuntu geconfigureerd? 
> 
> Ik heb de laatste vanilla-sources net geprobeerd en EUREKA!!! het werkt!!! 
> 
> Bedankt voor jullie hulp,
> ...

 

Ik blijf wel eventjes bij de 2.6.13 want ik heb zo het gevoel dat alles vlotter loopt dan met de vorige versies... (kan maar een gedacht zijn).

hoe lang duurt het meestal eer er gentoo-sources van gemaakt worden?

Ik snap ook niet waarom zoveel mensen last hebben met ATI-drivers die niet zouden werken met nieuwe kernels? Ik heb na het emergen van mijn nieuwe kernel ati-drivers opnieuw ge-emerged en direct rendering werkt perfect!  :Cool: 

Waren er dan nog grote problemen met de .12 kernel?

----------

## Q-collective

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

> hoe lang duurt het meestal eer er gentoo-sources van gemaakt worden?

 

Als het aan de kernel zelf ligt, zal dat pas zijn met de volgende vanilla versie.

 *Quote:*   

> Ik snap ook niet waarom zoveel mensen last hebben met ATI-drivers die niet zouden werken met nieuwe kernels? Ik heb na het emergen van mijn nieuwe kernel ati-drivers opnieuw ge-emerged en direct rendering werkt perfect!  

 

Ja, snap daar ook niets van  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Waren er dan nog grote problemen met de .12 kernel?

 

Een paar van de problemen waren met iptables en userland zooi (gnome-vfs problemen e.d.).

One fucked up kernel, laten we hopen dat het met de .13 final weer goed komt  :Wink: 

----------

